# AirPrint Hacktivator pour iOS5



## tonio67 (28 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Jai actuellement un Ipod touch 4, et jutilisais AirPrint Hacktivator pour Windows sous iOS 4.3.3. Maintenant je suis passer sous iOS5, mais AirPrint sur Windows ne marche plus.
Existe-t-il une version pour iOS5 ?

Bonne journée


----------



## Clemzo (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je pense qu'il va falloir attendre un peu car le PB vient iOS5 et non airprint activator.
Pour info une version sur Mac est déjà en cours.
Je pense que le portage sur W7 ne sera pas trop long.
Croisons les doigts.

Sinon pour les plus pressés il existe une solution : fingerprint qui fonctionne de la même façon mais payante (10$) et une version d'éssais de 7 jours

Cordialement


----------



## Clemzo (18 Juin 2012)

Manque de dynamique ce forum.
La solution se trouve ici et fonctionne bien.
ça fait du bien.


----------



## Larme (18 Juin 2012)

Clemzo a dit:


> Manque de dynamique ce forum.


Si tu l'dis...
Moi, j'utilise pas ton application, et je n'ai pas envie de la télécharger rien que pour t'aider


----------

